# Wisconsin DNR investigating reported bear attack on hunter



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

*HARDING, Wis. (AP) -* The Lincoln County sheriff's office says a hunter was attacked by a bear in the Town of Harding, Wisconsin.

According to the investigating deputy, 39-year-old Christopher Halfmann of De Pere was hunting with a group of friends Friday morning when he shot the bear. The bear then attacked Halfmann before running off.

His hunting companions brought Halfmann to a Merrill health center, and he was taken to the trauma center at St. Vincent Hospital in Green Bay where he was in stable condition Friday night.

The sheriff's office says the group returned to the scene, found the injured bear and killed it. The bear will be tested for rabies, which is standard.

The investigation is being turned over to the Wisconsin Department of Natural Resources.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hmmmm. Wondering how that scenario played out. Something doesn't sound right.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

No it doesnt, sounds like the wound aggravated the bear into attacking--some more of that Karma stuff going on LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It should read Hunter Screwed His Shot Up!!! by not taking out some vitals of the bear the hunter made sure that he only wounded the bear and put everyone in the general area in Danger!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with you all on this. Was he only allowed to take one bullet when he left the house ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And apparently he didn't have any friends who were slower than him..... Always a must when dangerous game hunting.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'm with you all on this. Was he only allowed to take one bullet when he left the house ?


And where were his friends when it happened, why couldn't they shoot it at the time!?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

The measure of a true friend is a long list of attributes that make them friend worthy--but none more important than running slower than you in a footrace from land jaws.










youngdon said:


> And apparently he didn't have any friends who were slower than him..... Always a must when dangerous game hunting.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt...Generally you hunt bear alone, this is my guess. If hunting them over bait.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Matt...Generally you hunt bear alone, this is my guess. If hunting them over bait.


 The article said he was Hunting with a Group of supposedly Friends!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I took it as in hunting with a group but in separate locations.

My mistake.

See what happens when you wear big heavy boots, slows you down.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Matt...Generally you hunt bear alone, this is my guess. If hunting them over bait.


I know that but it said out with a group of friends!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's why I said something doesn't sound right. And yea, always send the slowest guy to track the bear first.


----------

